

AppleTV Take 2 the real revolutionary/evolutionary product of MWSF 2008 - wallflower
http://gizmodo.com/345071/apple-tv-take-2-229-no-computer-required-direct-rentals-netflix-screwed

======
wallflower
I just watched the entire keynote and I think the skinny supermodel sexy
MacBook isn't the standout product. Having been an early adopter of Windows
Media Center PC, I can say that the PC part got in the way of the
entertainment hub experience many a time. And we're not talking BSOD here -
just the Penn-and-Teller combination of a PC and Entertainment Hub. Apple TV
Take 2 doesn't require a PC. I think it would make a perfect Mother's Day gift
(let your in-laws rent movies, see Flickr slideshow of their grandchildren's
daily lives, YouTube party tricks). As someone who does tech support for
relatives and family members (unwillingly sometimes), I welcome cool new
digital devices that might actually not require a manual and tech support.
What do you guys think of the Apple TV Take 2.

~~~
pius
I think this is a great step. What I'd like to see though is a _much_ larger
hard drive and a Netflix-style monthly subscription option. It'd be sweet if
they could combine the new Time Capsule (terabyte hard drive + Airport
Extreme) with the Apple TV. That would be a really nice device.

